
Gates vs. Jobs - kul
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHO8l-Bd1O4
======
pg
Dang, after only three days we already have YouTube videos on the front page.
(I voted it up though.)

~~~
danw
Heh, you beat me to that comment. Anybody want to post an xkcd comic? It's a
realy good video but I decided to like it on reddit instead.

It seems the conversations I had at barcamp London and with the digg guys at
FOWA are right- the only way to keep a community good is to keep it small and
niche.

